# The best SWIRL FILLER & The best HAND polish cutting compound



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

So swirls, black car ... you all understand right.

I'm looking at correcting them by hand, or at least hiding them ... So looking for two things guys ...

A good polish by hand which will have a good cut for correctiong.


An amazing glaze/swirl filler that will make it look like it's been corrected! 

Thank you.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Ultimate Compound for correcting
PoorBoys Black Hole for filling/hiding

my 2 cents)


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi fella, probably not a great idea to be seeking the answers to the same question on 2 different sections of the forum

50 cal filler glaze 
AG SRP
Auto Finesse Tripple 
Auto Finesse Ultra Glaze 

Top with wax


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

Figured I'd post in two sections in case there are specialists in each, my bad!

Ultimate compound, what make is that, any links?


Andy, out of those which would you rate at number 1?


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-ultimate-compound-cat8.html


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

greymda said:


> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-ultimate-compound-cat8.html


Interesting, would I need a specific pad for this?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

MonsterST said:


> Figured I'd post in two sections in case there are specialists in each, my bad!
> 
> Ultimate compound, what make is that, any links?
> 
> Andy, out of those which would you rate at number 1?


Fair point, cast your net far so to speak


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

MonsterST said:


> Interesting, would I need a specific pad for this?


Meguiars white MF pads work well mate


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Meguiars white MF pads work well mate


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-Megui...65?pt=UK_Motorcycle_Parts&hash=item51a35172b5

???


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-microfibre-applicator-pad-cat24.html


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

greymda said:


> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-microfibre-applicator-pad-cat24.html


Sweet are microfiber pads usually best for polishing. I've got a few of the blue ones from ebay, look similar to these


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i guess you have these: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/atomiza-microfibre-applicator-pad-cat24.html


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

greymda said:


> i guess you have these: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/atomiza-microfibre-applicator-pad-cat24.html


Yep that's it!


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

I can also recommend Wolfs canauba glaze or even the nano glaze and shine, will do good by hand and has amazing shine and good durability. if you go with the nanoglaze, you can lay a good sealant on top like bodyguard to seal it in for long time....


----------



## Paul S (Jan 27, 2015)

I have found AutoGlym's Ultra Deep Shine to be be a very good product which could suit your needs here. Ive got through maybe 10 litres of this on high end full gloss furniture (polyester and acrylic PU finishes) and have found it be be wonderful as a final finish application. I don't see it mentioned here very much, with more praise going to the SRP, also good but the UDS is exceptional.

Rgds,
Paul.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

For a polish with fillers I find AF tripple to be extremely good!!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cl...ecla-g3-permanent-scratch-remover-paste-150ml
http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleaning-products/polish-wax/autoglym-super-resin-polish-1-litre

On offer at Halfords at mo 2 for 3 :thumb:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Ive read that 50 cal glaze is very very good at filling swirls and gtechniq P1 is very good for correction by hand.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

P1 lives white residue, say, in stone chips, afaik


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

Bilt Hamber Auto Balm for swirl filling ability, leaves a nice finish, but just make sure you apply it very thinly or very hard to get off.


----------

